# Interest group forums > Food Industry Forum > [Question] Halaal Food

## AmithS

Do you think there is a real benefit in certifying your food store halaal?

----------


## adrianh

Depends on your customer base - I can assure you that 80% of the population will buy their fish next door if your shop is in Durbanville, Cape Town.

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

You can get certified but the really strict will not frequent you unless the store is run by a moslem person.
Another problem is that peopel perceive halaal food as not as tasty - I am presuming you want to use halaal meat for your burgers. Also vienna and russians are out of the mix(pork)

----------


## deetee

My family and I absolutely point blank REFUSE to buy ANY halaal certified foods or food products.  In a country where ONLY 1.5 percent of the population is muslim, I cannot see why I am subjected to having to purchase these products.  The certification is NOT FREE, and the costs (R5,000 - R10,000 per month for a take away food store) is paid by the customer, and I refuse to fund any terrorist organisation in any manner whatsoever!!

There are plenty of alternative products which also do not contain pork or pork products (my family does not eat pork), which can be purchased without the halaal certification.

If the halaal certification was (as claimed) merely the maintenance of certain hygiene standards, then please explain the whole repackaged chicken fiasco that was exposed over December...  these chickens & chicken products were all past their sell by dates, and merely repackaged in new (mostly halaal certified) packaging, and returned to the shelves...  Hygiene my a*&e!!!

It is merely a method of fund raising to send "relief packages" to active terror groups such as Hamas, PLO etc.!!

----------


## Dave A

> I cannot see why I am subjected to having to purchase these products.


You don't have a choice?  :Confused:

----------


## AndyD

> I cannot see why I am subjected to having to purchase these products.





> You don't have a choice?





> and I refuse to fund any terrorist organisation in any manner whatsoever!!




If they're forcing people to buy Halaal at gunpoint then that would make it a terrorist organisation :-)

Seriously though why so uptight about Halaal? The number of outlets selling Halaal would by market driven and it's your choice to buy it or not.

----------

pmbguy (11-May-13)

----------


## adrianh

@deetee - and we are the most intelligent beings created by God - tec0 - dude, you are mistaken, big time...Shows you hey, the human mind often spills the garbage that goes around in it...

Muslims are terrorists - you watch too much American TV - Muslims are 10 x more devout that the those that are Gods gift to the earth.

No I'm not a Muslim - I am a realist.

----------


## roryf

I run a food manufacturing business and we have both,Halaal and Kosher certification. Without this certification we are unable to supply the big guys.

The Halaal guys (SANHA) are quite nice to deal with in my experience but the Kosher lot are quite difficult.

We have had comments from both suppliers and customers saying that this certification is pretty close to a pyramid scheme. If you buy your raw material from a non-certified supplier then their product is not certified and either you need to change supplier or ask your existing supplier to get certified.

The other thing that does irritate me, is that if I export a container of my product that has been manufactured in my Kosher certified factory. I still have to pay 1% of the containers value to get it Kosher certified.

I do think both are overrated and a waste of money but I would lose customers if I didn't have the certification.

----------


## Justloadit

> if I export a container of my product that has been manufactured in my Kosher certified factory. I still have to pay 1% of the containers value to get it Kosher certified.


A way to make money with out any investment and risk!

----------


## flaker

Quote:"My family and I absolutely point blank REFUSE to buy ANY halaal certified foods or food products." (Beetee)

why so much drama to a simple statement? this is a democratic country. you buy whatever from whomever & however.nobody pushes things down your throat. and the PLO a terroist group?  Come on Beetee, this is not the fifties.

----------


## Missnancyalex

> Another problem is that peopel perceive halaal food as not as tasty


I think you never taste the Halaal Food. It is very tasty and healthy food because Every Halaal food is totally hygienic and it has its own taste.

----------


## Missnancyalex

> If the halaal certification was (as claimed) merely the maintenance of certain hygiene standards, then please explain the whole repackaged chicken fiasco that was exposed over December...  these chickens & chicken products were all past their sell by dates, and merely repackaged in new (mostly halaal certified) packaging, and returned to the shelves...  Hygiene my a*&e!!!


May be you are true but If they really a Muslims they never do such kind of thing because Islam has very strict roles about halaal food.



> It is merely a method of fund raising to send "relief packages" to active terror groups such as Hamas, PLO etc.!! and I refuse to fund any terrorist organisation in any manner whatsoever!!


What about terrorism where it’s come from this thread is about halaal Food so stay on topic.

----------


## Missnancyalex

deetee is a Drama King So stop him right away because It shows hatred about Muslims and there concepts and I think its against every form rules.
Where are you Dave A! Do Some thing

----------


## Blurock

Please allow me to illustrate people's ignorance of other cultures by quoting this true story.

A young lady goes to a shop at lunchtime to buy take-away food. She sees a notice on the cold meats counter stating "not kosher". Without hesitation she asks for the manager and starts grilling him for selling food that is "off". By this time a crowd had gathered to see what the commotion was about.

After allowing her to rant, he softly answered; Lady, the sign only means that the food has not been approved for our Jewish clientèle." 

Needless to say that she was chosen "Wally of the Week" at their next staff meeting. :Wink:

----------


## adrianh

@Missnancyalex  - Relax

----------


## Dave A

> deetee is a Drama King So stop him right away because It shows hatred about Muslims and there concepts and I think its against every form rules.
> Where are you Dave A! Do Some thing


What would you have me do that others haven't done already? Ban him? Censor the comment?

DeeTee has given his point of view, and received "feedback". Just part of the territory of a forum website.

----------


## flaker

> What would you have me do that others haven't done already? Ban him? Censor the comment?
> 
> DeeTee has given his point of view, and received "feedback". Just part of the territory of a forum website.


Agree. Julius M would soon be serving in the Limpopo province irrespective of what his leadership does. & irrespective of how anybody feels about DeeTee he might just become the new PM of Orania.So let him be.

----------


## Blurock

> Another problem is that peopel perceive halaal food as not as tasty - I am presuming you want to use halaal meat for your burgers. Also vienna and russians are out of the mix(pork)


Viennas and polonies are now made from chicken and seldom from pork. It is definitely not as tasty. (Is chicken not a vegetable? - it consist of eggs and mealies/corn) :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

